# [PPOTW] After last weeks Gamescom, are you more or less interested in the PS Vita?



## T-hug (Aug 25, 2013)

So Gamescom has been and gone, and Sony's conference had quite a lot of time focused on the Vita.
Are you now more interested in the Vita? Less interested?
Do you own one and are happy with the line up? Have you previously been on the fence but now with the upcoming PS4 remote play and indie avalanche of games coming, considering buying one?
Let us know in the comments!

 Previous Week - Are you looking forward to Gamescom this week? 
Week 9 - Which company has the best online infrastructure? 
 Week 8 - Which is better android or ios? 
Week 7 - Which August game release are you most looking forward to? 
 Week 6 - Will you be buying GTA V?
 Week 5 - Will you buy a Gateway 3DS Flashcard?
 Week 4 - Which system has the best controller? 
 Week 3 - Have you preordered a nextgen console yet? 
 Week 2 - Now MS has backtracked, will you? 
Week 1 - Who will sell the most hardware next gen? 

If you have an idea for a poll you would like to see on the portal just send me a PM with PPOTW in the title and your questions and answers for the poll.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Aug 25, 2013)

Less because the memory cards prices are still too high.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Aug 25, 2013)

I'll say more now there's a price cut and Minecraft. If the port turns out to be good, I might pick up a vita with some other games the interested me in the past.


----------



## Bonny (Aug 25, 2013)

I'am waiting for a real cool color or a nifty special edition. Like i always do since 2007. My console collection is already big enough.


----------



## emigre (Aug 25, 2013)

I own a Vita and I think its doomed.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 25, 2013)

Yeah, I'm still happy with my Vita. Finally got a cheaper 32GB card so I'm even more happier.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 25, 2013)

I actually know surprisingly little of the vita in general and gamescom did nothing to change that (mainly as the only thing I can remember from it was something about the price and that matters little to me).
That said unless it gains some transcendent copies of games I like I will probably stick to the "pick it up when it has finished its run" routine, maybe slightly sooner if it ends up with a good homebrew scene. Though looking back on it the PSP is mainly used to listen to music, audiobooks, podcasts and to be an ereader before I was given an old laptop that has enough grunt to run calibre.


----------



## decemberchild (Aug 25, 2013)

Yeah I have a vita as well.  Bar none it is the best piece of portable hardware ever made to play games.  With that said, I have found very few games that I will even buy on it and the ones I've bought, most I didn't even like.   Honestly the only game I have bought on the system and liked is gravity rush.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 25, 2013)

Bought my vita near launch and got my moneys worth ages ago.
Had a lot of fun on it, and the thing was awesome to watch anime/movies on my billions of flights I had this summer.

But I do hope some more people grab one and realize how awesome the thing is. My 3DS would go unused if not for the DS games I keep playing on it. I rarely play 3DS games.
One thing people really need to stop crying about is memory cards. If you don't want to spend so much, get the cheapest one you can find and don't buy digital games. Its really that easy.
Then once you realize the thing is really fun you can invest in a proper card and have even more fun with it. PSP and classic games look glorious on the vita.
My 16gb card is plenty. I rarely have space issues. I have a ton of stuff crammed onto the thing too.


----------



## mightymuffy (Aug 25, 2013)

....Actually bought one the day before Gamescom so the announced price drop wasn't that welcome  (Picked up the mega game pack for £170 though which is still a good deal)
Watching the remote play in action at the Sony presentation was good (half the reason I bought the thing!), and the dark themed Mura-whatever it was called where you hold the little girl thing's hand, that looked great, but the big name announcement being Borderlands 2?! Come on.
As a handheld competing against the 3DS, well it looked like they've given up that ghost at Gamescom, but as a companion to the PS4, and a sweet deal for Plus subscribers, it's a great purchase - were I using Gamescom as a decider whether to buy the thing or not though, I'd probably have passed (especially if PS4 remote play didn't appeal)


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Aug 25, 2013)

*Implying that I can care less about it.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 25, 2013)

I have a Vita and while it is a flop sales wise it's a very enjoyable device.
I don't have that many games for it but it's good when you are traveling as you can watch videos and listen to music.
Also PSP games are very cheap on PSN and they are great fun.


----------



## Issac (Aug 25, 2013)

If the price drop actually comes over here (as far as I know, it costs just as much as it always have here...) I'm interested. Now, I didn't follow gamescom and have no idea what was talked about except a price drop and minecraft. 
I want to play persona 4, that odd silent hill game and a few other games perhaps. I just find it too expensive for me at the moment, since I don't have any money at all Haha


----------



## RedCoreZero (Aug 26, 2013)

10.9% of people were Nintendo fanboys.


----------



## orcid (Aug 26, 2013)

Nothing really changed. The vita was 199 Euro in many shops  before the gamescon. So there is not really a price drop.
They showed the ps4 remote play, but not in such a way that you really know how flawlessly it will work and if it is as comfortable as switching to the pad on the wii U.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't have a Vita which opt do I pick?

EDIT: I picked all.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Aug 26, 2013)

How can the majority of votes be "Less interested?" They are lowering the price, and making more games for it. "That makes me dislike it more!" I don't care if you had no interest before, and no interest now, but what part of any of this makes you want it less?


----------



## Forstride (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm slightly more interested, but it's still not enough for me to warrant a purchase.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm really not one for handhelds, so unless this thing starts dispensing assault rifles and candy bars, no change in policy was going to make it a "must buy" for me.

Still, I'm glad to see Sony taking some action to help the Vita. It's long past due, but hey, at least it's something.


----------



## -Hero- (Aug 26, 2013)

Price drop is nice.

Still not interested.


----------



## assassinz (Aug 26, 2013)

There are not any interesting exclusive Vita games that would make me want to buy one. If it had some worthy games, I might buy one.  3DS is a better investment for me.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't have a Vita. Partly because of the lack of (quality) games, the lack of a hack, and because it's so expensive. But since I didn't follow Gamescom, it didn't affect me. I guess a price drop makes it more appealing, though? I just don't see me putting any money down for a Vita unless they make Persona 5 a Vita-exclusive (which, considering how a bunch of Megami Tensei games are on handhelds now, seems like a possibility). DON'T YOU DO IT, ATLUS!


----------



## Langin (Aug 26, 2013)

I owned a Vita sold it, now I'll buy myself a new one.


----------



## lokomelo (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm not happy with my Vita at all, and the only reason is the lack of games I like. Even that announce many games is a step on right direction, I think Vita is too far aways from what PSP once was.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't see an option for "Never cared and still don't"
The excitement for portables has long died off for me as I've gotten older and grown to realize I don't need the ability to play video games every second of every day.


----------



## T-hug (Aug 26, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> I don't see an option for "Never cared and still don't"



That would be 'Other (please specify)'.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 26, 2013)

Thug said:


> That would be 'Other (please specify)'.


Which I voted for and did.


----------



## CompassNorth (Aug 26, 2013)

About the same, still not getting it. 

Sony is still marketing it as

A) A PS4 GamePad
B) A "great" indie machine. If by great you mean ported PC titles


And the memory card prices are still to high. 
Seriously Sony the PS Vita is great, stop treating it like crap.


----------



## lokomelo (Aug 26, 2013)

CompassNorth said:


> Seriously Sony the PS Vita is great, stop treating it like crap.


It is not crap, but early adopters like are tired to see a bunch of cool games for PS3 and no shit for Vita. Games like little big karting and Gran Turismo are for PS3 owners only, but crap like All Stars Shitty Batle Royale and others they do for vita. Sony dont did nothing for Vita gamers besides block wololo's HBL (the only way wich I could even imagine playing GT on my vita)


----------



## Ryufushichou (Aug 29, 2013)

I bought a vita at launch, and it's a point i argue with friends alot, the Vita is a good system, but it doesn't have a very good library, it's been out for 18 months, and i can still only recommend 2 games for it that i can't play anywhere else with sweet FA im interested in coming. I'm hoping that the price drop brings developers over to make more unique games for the vita rather than watch sony port everything that i can play on my PS3 already.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 29, 2013)

Ryufushichou said:


> the Vita is a good system, but it doesn't have a very good library



One seems to counteract the other there or at least could be argued to. Alternatively it is not what you are driving the one that is driving it.


----------



## lokomelo (Aug 29, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> One seems to counteract the other there or at least could be argued to. Alternatively it is not what you are driving the one that is driving it.


I think that when he told "Vita is a good system" he was refering to techinical specs like screen size, image quality, buttons position, analog controls etc. And the fact is that it is a good system, but 90% of the time that I'm using it I'm on a PSP or PSOne game and not on a Vita game.


----------



## stefer (Aug 29, 2013)

Voted other... 

There should be a poll choice for : I didn't own one and Gamescom made me buy one

Because all i was waiting for was a pricedrop


----------



## CompassNorth (Aug 30, 2013)

lokomelo said:


> It is not crap, but early adopters like are tired to see a bunch of cool games for PS3 and no shit for Vita. Games like little big karting and Gran Turismo are for PS3 owners only, but crap like All Stars Shitty Batle Royale and others they do for vita. Sony dont did nothing for Vita gamers besides block wololo's HBL (the only way wich I could even imagine playing GT on my vita)


Huh? I didn't say it's crap. I called it great.
I said Sony is treating it like crap due to their lack of care and horrible marketing.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Aug 30, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> One seems to counteract the other there or at least could be argued to. Alternatively it is not what you are driving the one that is driving it.


Exactly what lokomelo said, the system Spec wise is good, i like how it feels and such, but im sick of using it as a portable PSX or PS2 emulator, i would prefer something that was made specifically for the Vita.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm mildly more interested than before thanks to the price drop, but still not enough to go out and buy one (even ignoring the fact that it's not in my budget right now). I still don't see enough games that I'm interested in.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 31, 2013)

Gahars said:


> assault rifles and candy bars


'Merica

But seriously stereotypes are bad and all Americans do not only care about guns and fatty foods.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 31, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> 'Merica
> 
> But seriously stereotypes are bad and all Americans do not only care about guns and fatty foods.


I'm pretty sure Gahars wasn't pretending to be a stereotypical American, just Gahars.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Aug 31, 2013)

I never really was interested in getting a Vita. Gamescom didn't change my mind


----------



## FireValk01 (Sep 1, 2013)

ive got one and the only 2 games for it i have are MVC and some baseball game i pretty much dont even know how to navigate. first baseball game ive bought in ages too. i dont even know what the upcoming titles are for it. i have a feeling i will just sell it.


----------

